# Am i on track to getting big? Please comment



## jord2k9 (Apr 16, 2009)

I would like some advice on my diet anything needing added to it. I am trying to keep it as clean as possible because I not want rapid change in body fat. I am hoping to do this for round about 10 weeks depending on my gains in my size an strength if I don't think I am big enough ill go longer possible boost the calories if I feel I am ok ill switch to a maintanince diet.

Meal 1

8:00am- 100g oats, 25g rasins, banna and 300ml of skimmed milk

2 scoops of whey 5g creatine(suppelment cod live oils and multivitamins)

Meal 2

11:00am-200g chicken,40g brown rice an handful veg(bbq sauce)

2tbls olive oil

Meal 3

1:30pm-200g chicken,40g brown rice an handful veg(bbq sauce)

2tbls olive oil

Meal 4 (pre workout)

3:30pm-2 small sweet potatoes,1 tin of tuna and 2 handfulls of almonds

1 piece fruit on way to the gym

5:00pm- train

Meal 5 (PWO Shake)

6:00pm-2 scoops whey,2tbls maltodxrine,5g creatine and banna

Meal 6

7:00pm-200g chicken,40g brown rice an handful veg(bbq sauce)

2tbls olive oil

Meal 7

10:00pm-2 scoops cassien and piece fruit

T

here is a rough idea of my diet I would vary in food choices for example instead of chicken I would use steak. Also the only time my diet changes is on none workout days I would change the pre workout meal to just a solid protein only meal example 4 scrabble eggs.

<O</O

So please comment any of the experience lads any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Stats-

age 16

78kg

5ft 10

bodyfat-round 15% may be bit lower

<O</O


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

to me it looks like a cutting diet ? rather than a lean bulk do you not feel you can afford to eat more carbs .

fb


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

yeah i would upp the carbs a bit- maybe up them say about 20-25g per meal (meals 2,3 and 6)


----------



## jord2k9 (Apr 16, 2009)

i measure my food all uncooked so when cooked it probably weighes 80+ grams. when its on my plate it looks alot i might be mesuring it wrong. other then that is the diet good?


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

well your protein intake is good - your eating fruit and veg so yeah if you upped the carbs a little it would be a pretty solid diet


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

do you do cardio? if you did ad 3 x 30min sessions a week it would allow you to eat more food and still clean bulk...

i would alter your diet like this...alterations in bold

Meal 1

8:00am- 100g oats, 25g rasins, banana and 300ml of skimmed milk

2 scoops of whey 5g creatine(suppelment cod live oils and multivitamins)

Meal 2

11:00am-200g chicken,*65g (50g carbs)Basmati rice* an handful veg(bbq sauce)

2tbls olive oil

Meal 3

1:30pm-200g chicken,*65g (50g carbs)Basmati rice* an handful veg(bbq sauce)

2tbls olive oil

Meal 4 (pre workout)

3:30pm-*100g oats, 25g rasins, banana and 300ml of skimmed milk*

*2 scoops of whey 5g creatine*

5:00pm- train

Meal 5 (PWO Shake)

6:00pm-2 scoops whey,2tbls maltodxrine *need to make sure the amount of malto = 50g carbs*,5g creatine and banna

Meal 6

7:00pm-200g chicken,*1 large Sweet spud* and a handful veg(bbq sauce)

2tbls olive oil

Meal 7

10:00pm-2 scoops cassien *2 scoops Peanut butter*


----------



## jord2k9 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks alot and yes i do 3x30 cardio a week. only probem im having with your changes is another 2 scoops of whey for pre workout because im pritty tight with the money so the more whey i take the quicker it goes down and have to buy some more.

also just curious why basmati rice is there a reson for this ?


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

i am also curious as to this - i always thought brown/wholegrain rice was better for you than basmati?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

better how? the GI is slightly less on brown rice than basmati rice but when you mix any carbs with protein and fats then the GI goes out the window.

there is no real advantage in using Brown rice over basmati and basmati is nicer....

as for the extra scoop of whey this is your choice mate you get out what you put in....


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

ah right - i wasnt sure how it was better just heard that it was better for you .. cheers for clearing that up


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you was eating brown rice on its own then the GI would come into play but basmati rice has a lower GI than white rice anyway.......


----------

